# Working on a Dirt Mini Ramp



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

worked on it a little today. here it is:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice dude, looks like it will be hella fun. I probly would have used to space to make some nice Djs but to each his own.

i might recomend that you carve out the middle of it a little bit to give you more of a transition, cause right now it looks like you'd have to pedal in the middle, only problem would be drainage though.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

man that is looking major nice!!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Fantastic. That's a first for me.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> i might recomend that you carve out the middle of it a little bit to give you more of a transition, cause right now it looks like you'd have to pedal in the middle, only problem would be drainage though.


yeah, i was thinking about it.
it's not too bad, so good enough for now.
drainage...
never thought about that.. lol. i'll just have to wait for some rain and see what it does.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Pleasanton, CA was the first place I saw a full pipe:
http://www.ihatebikes.net/pages/pleasanton2.html

The middle was had two parts, a spine and a table. The dirt out there is crumbly and the big pipe only lasted 1 season. Your dirt looks much better. I bet it'll last, plus it's not as steep as the walls at PBP.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

this cement mini ramp basically built into the side of two large dirt mounds they had trucked there. we shaped the dirt in the form of the transitions, then the top layer obviously is cement.



















also, check out the videos of the Redbull dirt pipe in Australia.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

http://deluxebmx.com/news/2008/06/red-bulls-crazy-dirt-halfpipe/


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the replies.
just wish there were some more people to ride it and dig...


----------

